
Fact: Most Startups Fail Because They're Bad Ideas - buckpost
http://www.markevans.ca/2014/09/30/startups-fail-theyre-bad-ideas/
======
fidanov
Looking at the graphic for the reasons from top to bottom

No Market Need - This is real Ran Out of Cash - nobody wants their product
because of "No Market Need" Not the Right Team - unable to build and sell the
product because of "No Market Need", so blame the team Get Outcompeted -
Everybody buys our competitors products but nobody wants to our product
because it doesn't solve their problem ("No Market Need") Pricing/Cost Issue -
I don't know how to price the product so that it covers my costs and attracts
clients, because I don't understand the market (again "No market need")

I can go on like this for each and every item in this list. Basically, it
seems there are two problems on the surface why startup fails. They either
build what nobody wants or they expect that clients will come by themselves
buying a their product.

First understand your market and their problems, and only after you find a
problem they are ready to pay for solution, build that solution.

------
ASquare
It's almost always one or both of these problems:

i) Not having Product/Market Fit and/or ii) Not having a perdictable way to
grow (ie grow or die).

Everything else is a subset of these imo.

